
Orcale begins using Linux to give life to old POS Workstations - ian-bateman
https://reformingretail.com/index.php/2019/08/08/micros-officially-updates-effort-to-reuse-old-res-hardware/
======
edmanet
Is Orchard specific to restaurant solutions or would it work in any retail
situation? How does it handle multiple stores in multiple states with
different tax rates and pricing?

